# Finally (!) made it in.



## estoguy (25 May 2022)

Good day everyone,

I haven't been very active on the forum in years... life went in some other directions, but back in early 2020, just before the Rona started, I reapplied to the Forces.  I found out that trying to become a pilot this time around just was unobtainable, due to training programs being full and the cut-off scores being almost Unobtanium levels, so I was given a list of postions at the time that were hiring.  I narrowed my choices down to NWO, TDO and Artillery Officer.  Went through about a 2 year process, including a medical appeal for past anti-depressant use which I got through early this year and was back in the process.  Since January, things moved pretty quick - repeated my interview, had final processing done and landed on the competition list in April, and was selected about 2 weeks after that for NWO.  I'm very excited to make my dream of serving our military a reality.

From all my experiences with this process, the biggest thing I can say to people still in it is DON'T GIVE UP until you get a hard no. I never got one and kept at it. This process can frustrate with how long it takes, etc.  Just stick with it if it's what you want.

My process...

Recruiting Center: Barrie, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO-Officer
Trade choice 1: NWO
Trade choice 2: TDO
Trade choice 3: Arty Officer
Application date: February 2020
First contact: April 2020
CFAT: Years ago... lol
CFAT Results: Successful
Medical: #1 July 2020, medical appeal filed March 2021, passed appeal January 2022
Interview: #1 July 2020, #2 February 2022
Competition list: Mid - April ish 2022
Position offered: NWO, May 2022
Enrolment: August 5, 2022
BMOQ: Platoon L0050E, August 22, 2022


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 May 2022)

Head down, one foot in front of the other. I'm sure you'll do fine. Good luck.


----------



## estoguy (31 May 2022)

Fishbone Jones said:


> Head down, one foot in front of the other. I'm sure you'll do fine. Good luck.


Thanks Fishbone! I'll do my best!


----------



## AlexBabko (30 Sep 2022)

Wow. Good luck man!


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Oct 2022)

@estoguy, perseverance often pays off; good on you for keeping at something you want to achieve!

All the best as you proceed through the next steps.  I remember that at the time, things seemed like a mountain to summit, but years later realized they were just hills, and tha as Fishbone Jones said, putting one foot in front of the other, moves you ahead. 

Cheers,
G2G


----------



## block1 (18 Dec 2022)

estoguy said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> I haven't been very active on the forum in years... life went in some other directions, but back in early 2020, just before the Rona started, I reapplied to the Forces.  I found out that trying to become a pilot this time around just was unobtainable, due to training programs being full and the cut-off scores being almost Unobtanium levels, so I was given a list of postions at the time that were hiring.  I narrowed my choices down to NWO, TDO and Artillery Officer.  Went through about a 2 year process, including a medical appeal for past anti-depressant use which I got through early this year and was back in the process.  Since January, things moved pretty quick - repeated my interview, had final processing done and landed on the competition list in April, and was selected about 2 weeks after that for NWO.  I'm very excited to make my dream of serving our military a reality.
> 
> ...


Hi there, 

I am just applying for NWO and am preparing for the CFAT. Do you know what the cut-off score is for NWO eligibility? I am scoring OK on all my practices but have no bearing as to how I am doing in relation to probability of being successful. I am currently a civilian looking to transfer over and begin my military career!


----------

